# Multiple entries?



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

So, I've been looking around for rally trials to enter Frag in this fall, found one an hour north in a city I'm familiar with and want to enter him. I read all over the AKC's site to make sure we were good to go and such, but something I couldn't find pertained to entry limits. I know very little (read:nothing) about trial structure and rules, so bear with me.

The trial is over two days, two different judges judging Rally Novice A which we will be entering. Is it possible for me to enter him in Rally Novice A TWICE (for qualifying scores) on one day? How do I fill that out on the entry form, and how does it work struturally when we're there to trial? Do we go through the course, come back out and do it again? 

Obviously I'm hoping to get all three legs if that's possible in two days since there are two judges. Just want some feedback there, thanks!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No you can't do that to my knowledge. If they were having multiple shows in one day you could, but if it is one show then you can only enter once in an individual class. I believe it has to be 3 different shows, with at least two different judges now, as you can trial under the same judge twice and qualify (separate shows) for a leg. That part (about the amount of judges) was recently changed, something to do with not enough judges out west or something like that. Hope this makes sense, but I really have not been doing much obedience/rally trialing lately.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep as ChaosIsAWeim said -- one entry per event/game per trial. For every venue I've ever seen.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

In my area, if there's two trials in one day, that usually means there's two judges. If you're unsure about whether Rally Novice A is being offered over two trials OR if the trial is just simply big enough for one judge to handle, e-mail the event secretary.

If you give me the event name, date and state I might be able to give you more info.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> In my area, if there's two trials in one day, that usually means there's two judges. If you're unsure about whether Rally Novice A is being offered over two trials OR if the trial is just simply big enough for one judge to handle, e-mail the event secretary.
> 
> If you give me the event name, date and state I might be able to give you more info.


I think you kinda confused me there.

The event is hosted by the Grand Rapids Agility Club in Kentwood, MI September 17th and 18th.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OHHH OK, so what you're confused about is $25 for the first entry and $20 for the second entry, right? If so, the reason that an option for a second entry would be listed is for those dogs who are going for their RAE, in which they need to qualify in both Advanced and Excellent in the same trial (thereby entering two classes). You can't enter Novice more than one time per trial, so you'd enter Frag only once on Saturday and once on Sunday.

What I was talking about is a new trial format that they're doing in my area, in which they offer two separate Rally trials on the same day (meaning that there'd be Novice-Advanced-Excellent, then a break, then Novice-Advanced Excellent again later in the day). It cuts down on costs for both the host club and the exhibitors (rental fees for trial site, commuting costs, etc.) This trial does not seem to be doing that.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I think you kinda confused me there.
> 
> The event is hosted by the Grand Rapids Agility Club in Kentwood, MI September 17th and 18th.


These are two Rally Trials on two consecutive days. First Trial is on September 17 - second Trial is on September 18. You can enter either Trial, or you can enter both of them. They are considered totally separate events. Even though they are held by the same club, are held on succeeding days, and in the same geographical location , the AKC considers them totally separate. 



DJEtzel said:


> Is it possible for me to enter him in Rally Novice A TWICE (for qualifying scores) on one day? How do I fill that out on the entry form, and how does it work struturally when we're there to trial? Do we go through the course, come back out and do it again?



What you cannot EVER do is enter the SAME trial more then once IN THE SAME CLASS. Also, you cannot enter A and B of a class in the SAME trial. So if you want to do Rally Novice twice, you will have to submit a separate entry for each of the two separate days. That answers your other questions as well.

The multiple entry fee is for entering two DIFFERENT classes at the same trial. That is allowed if you meet the eligibility requirements for both of the classes. 


I assume you have checked the eligibility rules for Novice A. if you have any specific questions on whether you are eligible, I can try to answer them or you can contact the Trial Secretary. Since there is an entry limit, I would get those issues resolved and get your entries submitted ASAP so you aren't frozen out. 

Good Luck!

_Clarification - by "you" I mean a specific dog-handler team. A handler can enter the same class with different dogs - so long as they are eligible. Each team is considered a different entry. _


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> OHHH OK, so what you're confused about is $25 for the first entry and $20 for the second entry, right? If so, the reason that an option for a second entry would be listed is for those dogs who are going for their RAE, in which they need to qualify in both Advanced and Excellent in the same trial (thereby entering two classes). You can't enter Novice more than one time per trial, so you'd enter Frag only once on Saturday and once on Sunday.
> 
> What I was talking about is a new trial format that they're doing in my area, in which they offer two separate Rally trials on the same day (meaning that there'd be Novice-Advanced-Excellent, then a break, then Novice-Advanced Excellent again later in the day). It cuts down on costs for both the host club and the exhibitors (rental fees for trial site, commuting costs, etc.) This trial does not seem to be doing that.


YES! Thank you for clarifying that for me. Thank you! Sounds interesting and economical how they're offering multiple trials in one day at the same location.



Poly said:


> I assume you have checked the eligibility rules for Novice A. if you have any specific questions on whether you are eligible, I can try to answer them or you can contact the Trial Secretary. Since there is an entry limit, I would get those issues resolved and get your entries submitted ASAP so you aren't frozen out.
> 
> Good Luck!


I've checked as much as I can find- though I don't recall finding any specific to Novice A. Would there be a reason for us not being eligible? We will be submitting entries just as soon as Frag's resgistration papers come back. If we don't get them in time for this trial, there are many more coming up, too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> I've checked as much as I can find- though I don't recall finding any specific to Novice A. Would there be a reason for us not being eligible? We will be submitting entries just as soon as Frag's resgistration papers come back. If we don't get them in time for this trial, there are many more coming up, too.


Have you put an AKC novice obedience title on any other dog in your name? If not then you are good to go with entering Novice A but if so you have to enter Novice B, same stuff is done in each, Novice B is just for those that have gone through trials with another dog, Novice A is for newbies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Have you put an AKC novice obedience title on any other dog in your name? If not then you are good to go with entering Novice A but if so you have to enter Novice B, same stuff is done in each, Novice B is just for those that have gone through trials with another dog, Novice A is for newbies.


Nope, Frag will be my first so we're going for novice A.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I've checked as much as I can find- though I don't recall finding any specific to Novice A. Would there be a reason for us not being eligible? We will be submitting entries just as soon as Frag's resgistration papers come back. If we don't get them in time for this trial, there are many more coming up, too.


Obviously, your dog cannot have an AKC Rally tile or Obedience Title. You - or someone in your household or immediate family - must own the dog. Also, you cannot have handled *any* dog that got an AKC Rally Title or an AKC Obedience title. Note the way the regulations are worded - you don't have to be the handler that actually put the title on the dog. If you handled *any* dog - whether it belonged to you or to someone else - * on the way* to getting a title - and it did get a title - you would be ineligible.


----------

